# anybody plowing with a half ton



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

hey there, if you plow with a half ton truck what plow do you use? and what problems do you run into that you wouldnt if you were using a bigger truck? and could you please post pictures of your 1/2 ton plow trucks... thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Do a search using the words "half ton" and you'll find plenty of info and pics.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have several Ramchargers which are considered 1/2 ton trucks. They plow fine until you get alot of heavy wet snow then they just don't have the weight needed to stay behind the plow. With a pick up, you could put some ballast in the back to help with this issue. Plow depends on the year and what the truck will hold.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can plow with a 1/2 ton you are just limited a bit. Plow weight puts a strain on front end. (Just like the bigger ones) But most half tons have IFS. So you need to mod the front end a lil bit. Like stated with heavy wet snow you will have issues. But thats only in bigger parking lots. If you are looking for a driveway rig. 1/2 ton is a good choice. with no bigger than a 7.6 blade. Also if you have one of those new Dodges with a set of performance tires on it like the 20's. You will need a regular set of tires to plow with


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I plowed with a '90 Dodge 1/2 ton for several years. It did fine. I had a guy riding with me the day I pushed 14" of wet and heavy snow about 1/4 mile on a 10% grade of twisting hardpack. It was struggling with the gas to the floor, but we made it. He said he wouldn't have believed it if he hadn't been riding with me. I wouldn't recommend you put your truck through that, but the point is - a half ton does fine.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for your replys i have seen some half tons out there with plows but the dealers dont recomend any standard duty plows for my 1500. they say that they would be too heavy for my truck and reccomend i go with something like the meyer drive pro or the fisher homesteader. but i wotld be doing some light commercial plowing and want a plow more suitable for that


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Don't underestimate those plows; at least the Homesteader. The weight factor comes into play mainly when you're going down the road with the plow raised. When the plow is on the ground actually plowing, the weight of the plow affects the truck much less. Now the stress is from the snow being pushed in front of the plow. Since your concern is light commercial, you actually have less to be concerned with having a shorter moldboard with a Homesteader than an RD 7.5'. That's because you'll be pushing deeper snow more often (say every 2-3" instead of 6-10" with residentials).


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Geary44;789196 said:


> thanks for your replys i have seen some half tons out there with plows but the dealers dont recomend any standard duty plows for my 1500. they say that they would be too heavy for my truck and reccomend i go with something like the meyer drive pro or the fisher homesteader. but i wotld be doing some light commercial plowing and want a plow more suitable for that


I have seen lots of complaints about the Homesteaser. I would go with the new Fisher H-t if you are looking to buy new or a Blizzard or a Boss. I am not a fan of the Myers. The Homesteader is a very light duty plow. To light duty for a full size truck


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Something like this that only weighs 600# is good for a half ton 
http://www.bossplow.com/Content/Pdf/StandardDutyStraight.pdf

Blizzards weigh less that 500# and you could put an 8ft on 
http://www.blizzardplows.com/lightweight.asp

and the Fisher HT is only 414#
http://www.fishersnowplows.com/modeldetail.asp?model=ht

out of these 3 plows the Boss is probably the toughest built for the weight class. The Fisher is close to 700 in the 7.6 SD version and maybe a bit heavy for you
But the first thing you should look for is dealers in your area. How easy would it be to get serviced or parts. I am from New England and we got tons of Fishers dealers around here.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

how about the western midweight or the midweight poly ??


----------



## PaulP24 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have an 08 ram 1500. I have a fisher ht series plow on it and I like it. The biggest problem I have with it though is attaching it. The jack stand is on the leftside of the plow and it should be in the middle so it makes the attachement process a pain but when its on the truck it plows awsome and its quick. It is pricey though about $3500


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

2009 1/2 ton with a 7.5 SD fisher....works great.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Have a half ton with plow but not plowing with it right now, Im driving a mouse/keyboard:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would never put a homesteader on that truck. Get an HT if you want something light, or the Boss Sport Duty is a nice plow as well. Check out the Snowdogg MD75 as well- They can be found for under $3000 new and installed.


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have an '02 Ram 1500 with a Boss 7'6" super duty and I love it. Easiest plow to hook up. I have always used half tons because of maneuverability in some of the lots that I do. I also have a snowex 3000 in the back. The only mods I have done were adjust torsion bars for the front and timbrens in the back. The only thing I don't like is my 5.9L seem to lack some balls for that big of a motor. I think it should handle all that weight with no problem, but the plow is awesome.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I plow lots of snow with my half ton-look at my thread if you want pictures


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a 03 ram 1500 with a vbox i will take some pics towm and post them i wouldnt buy a 1500 to plow with but i got one hell of a deal i'll post the info when i post the pics


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

snowguys;1004592 said:


> i have a 03 ram 1500 with a vbox i will take some pics towm and post them i wouldnt buy a 1500 to plow with but i got one hell of a deal i'll post the info when i post the pics


I would like to see those pics. If you don't mind.


----------



## bravada75 (Oct 27, 2009)

*smaller truck*

i plow with a dakota quadcab and i use a boss sport duty with timbrens in the front of the truck i plow a few lots and a few driveways with it and have had no prob pushing heavy wet snow at all and being a smaller truck i can get into and under smaller places


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

so I know its a few months since the last post but I push a lot of snow with my 1993 dodge w150 it has a cap on it and I keep 300lbs of salt for my walks and a few drives in it plus my snowblower ramps to load and a few shovels and chains. I plow my church parking lot which is pretty good size. my 1/2 ton has a 7.5 meyer ST plow and wings and pushed 11" of snow better than my friends 3/4 ton with a 7.5 with no wings.... I think its a lot on if you know how to push and how you treat your equipment.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

i have a 2001 dodge ram 1500 with an 8 foot fisher mm1 on her and she does fine. i dont have the 2500 coil springs installed yet, but the truck does better than my boss' 2003 chevy 1500 with a 7.5 mm2.


----------



## SOLONDRIFTER (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been plowing driveways exclusively, have had 87 Ranger, 80's and early 90's Toyota's, and all have plowed with no problem. Have had one Meyers and one Snoway, both used when I got them, both handled it no problem. But when it's a wet, heavy, 6" I have to whittle away. For 80% of the time they went through no problem.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll join in with a slightly less than half ton truck. Works great unless there is a lot of snow to push on a long pass. The weight of the snow will stop the truck which sucks.


----------



## undertaker519 (Nov 7, 2009)

im running a 2004 .....1500 dodge quad cab with a 7.5 western uni mount on it i had to buy the converstion kit to an ultra mount system and i had to have the front end lifted ...the truck does a good job with this plow ..my only concern is that the frame in this style dodge is half the size of a chev or ford so being rammy with the plow isnt a very good idea .. but for the most part so far so good


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, here is an update from this years plowing.....the 09 did great, never got stuck ( ran the factory 20" tires ) the transmission never heated up past 158 degrees. The truck did have high engine temp though when the blade was lifted all the way up when traveling. All in all, very pleased.


----------



## SDeVoe (Mar 26, 2009)

I plowed with a 1992 F150 and a Meyer ST 7.5 all winter, around the clock through all the big storms, and never had any truck problems. The engine never got hot, the transmission did once, but that was in two feet of wet snow. Overall I was very happy with how it did, although it's not big enough to stack snow more than about 5 feet high. I only had one driveway I couldn't plow, it was 2-3' deep wet snow, 2 days after the storm, and nearly 1/2 mile long. I had a Chevy dually diesel come in and do it for me, and he was working hard to get through it.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 95 dodgr ram 4x4 short bed
i yarder spreader
a 2010 meyer lot pro 

you need to upgrade springs and leafs
get one for 2500 v10 these fit the 1500 perfect with no moding


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*Trying to post pic*

My truck pic


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

thats a very nice set up you go there.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Thankx buy the way thats not me in the pic thats my son


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

On sept.3 my deflector and multi plow wings come in i will try to post new pics soon


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*got my wings*

95 dodge ram 1500 4x4
7.6 lotpro meyer
meyer multi wings
meyer deflector

upgrades/repairs this year done already
2010 meyer lotpro 7.6
2010 meyer multi wings 
meyer poly deflector
2010 buyers saltdogg vbox 1 yard
2010 goodyear duratrc tires

master brake boot,calipers both
both rotors front and pads
new brake lines
fuel pump
gas line
front coils 2500 v10 on 1500 v8
rear air lift bags
thermostac
upper and lower radiator hoses
4 corner strobes whelen


----------



## Cromer_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an 04 1500 hemi and run a western poly pro 7'6" with leveling kit and run 400# ballist while riding on toyo open country M/T 35x12.50r20 and all works great!


----------



## 1939p7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup... 1997 GMC 1500 short bed w/ Western 7.6' Pro plow ... No problems at all ...


----------



## RustyRam (Nov 3, 2009)

I have all but exclusively used 1/2 tons over the past 30+ yrs of plowing. Other than maybe... a handful of days over that span of time was the snow too wet, heavy & deep to be an issue with the 1/2 tons I have owned. Them few days we made national news. Never modded anything other than using the A/C condenser as an added trans cooler. Never broke anything on the trucks either. The plow parts sure, A frame, lift arms, mould boards, but nothing truck related.


----------



## 1939p7 (Jan 22, 2012)

*1/2 ton 4x4*



RustyRam;1429147 said:


> I have all but exclusively used 1/2 tons over the past 30+ yrs of plowing. Other than maybe... a handful of days over that span of time was the snow too wet, heavy & deep to be an issue with the 1/2 tons I have owned. Them few days we made national news. Never modded anything other than using the A/C condenser as an added trans cooler. Never broke anything on the trucks either. The plow parts sure, A frame, lift arms, mould boards, but nothing truck related.


The biggest thing that will save the truck be it 1/2 to or 3/4 is to plow with your head and not your foot ... I work on a landscapers F250's and have seen more damage to them then any light weight truck I ever set up for plowing . The 97 GMC I now have was a free B .. I put a zz4 motor in it I had laying around for a street rod project with everything under the hood new. The truck had the tow/plow package with the dual battery box, the only mod's I did was gusset the upper control arms ..our first snow in Oct.2011 was a good test for this unit and it was flawless heavy wet snow and tree limbs in a few driveways was the only time I went into 4L.


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*2002... 4.7... 240,000 and still pushin.. *








wesport


----------

